# Hi, i'm new too. ~



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry, i think I've not done the correct procedure. Anyway a bit about myself. Trying to conceive for 16 years or so. Tried clomid first. First IVF 2001 with own eggs, negative. Second attempt changed to IUI, negative. Donor eggs July this year, complications during transfer, negative. Only one frozen embryo left. I have ulcerative colitis and since looking on forums have found out about autoimmune treatments. I have started down regulation but am worried sick that I should maybe have these chicago tests/level one tests or whatever. Don't know whether to abandon cycle and move to a clinic where I could get the tests (my clinic don't do them). My time is running out. I have no children.


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to FF Neptune. I just wanted to give you a big  and say that someone will be along shortly to give you more info.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome, I am sorry to hear of all the troubles you have had.  Sending you a big hug  .

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to FF, Neptune

This site is amazing.

Has kept me sane the past few months, and I hope you find it interesting, useful and supportive.



Claire


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *neptune* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for replies Kate, Nikki, Claire, Emma and Hoshi. It's good to feel there is support. My DH has had enough of treatment, and me too at the moment - I'm not really worth living with. Head full of all this and not much else. x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  neptune   Hopefully with FF's support you will find yourself making descions and plans that seem so difficult just now, no one can tell you what to do, but it sounds as if you need a short break from treatment, however having just reread your first post I see you are down regging at the moment, If your paying privatly and dont feel strong enough or sure enogh you could abandon and change clinics but it needs to be an informed descion not an emotional one  you dont say how old you are so I'm not sure your time really is running out as we have many members here in there forties  
Can I ask why youve tried Donor eggs 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

For Cycle buddies - choose Nov/Dec
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

Donor sperm/eggs 
CLICK HERE

Inbetween treatment 
CLICK HERE
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0[color=#006bff

IVF & Crohn's/colitis (subject to new threads)
[CLICK HERE]

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE


To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! [/color]
~Dizzi~


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you. I am 48, hence reason for donor eggs.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi neptune

Glad to see you've found the Introductions board and Dizzi has left you lots of useful information and links to other boards you may find helpful 

There's also the Over 40's board that you may find of interest...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

I can't really over advise as to whether you should abandon your cycle but I have had some experience regards further investigations for blood clotting and immune disorders.

I was sent for these investigations following 2 early miscarriages (naturally conceived) and was diagnosed with a couple of blood clotting disorders, as well as raised Natural Killer Cells....for this I have to have 75mg aspirin, 40mg clexane and 20mg prednisolone (steroid)...however, we've now had 5 treatment cycles (3 x fresh IVF and 2 x FETs), all with best grade embies but not pregnancy so our consultant feels both me & DP need to have even more tests (at a cost of around £800/900), including for karotyping, as he feels that I need IVIG...this is a form of plasma transfusion and we've been quoted around £3-4000 for what I will need....not cheap, especially on top of the costs for the IVF and drugs.

There is alot of debate and conflicting theories regards all these immune testing though and whilst some consultants believe in them, there are just as many (maybe more !) who don't and won't support them...the research is all still fairly new.

Obviously this is just my opinion but would it not be worth carrying on with this treatment cycle and fingers crossed you won't be needing further investigations if you get that BFP....but if it does sadly not work out, then consider your options regards further investigations for immune issues. Just out of interest, have you ever had a laparoscopy and/or hysteroscopy, HSG etc ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Natasha,
Thanks for your info. I've had a laparoscopy and HSG. They have never found anything wrong with me or DH. My lovely niece donated for me but I wouldn't want her to go through it again. So as this is my last chance I just want to give it my best shot. There are ladies on the colitis board who have conceived with IBD so I must say they give me hope, and there also seems to be quite a few FET successes even with just one embryo. x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello again 

There are definitely quite a few FET successes...although not completely successful, both our FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies (very early mc's)...the 1st was with 2 embies, the 2nd was with 1 embie (as the other didn't survive the thaw)....these were frosties from our 1st IVF and we've had better success with the FETs so far than with the fresh cycles (3 bfns with fresh IVF).

Obviously as you're downregging already it's a little late to consider but a laparoscopy and HSG are different from a hysteroscopy.  A lap/dye checks your abdominal cavity for abnormalities eg endometriosis and also patency of your tubes, an HSG checks for patency of tubes....a hysteroscopy checks directly inside your womb for abnormalities such as polyps, septum etc...I've got a bicornuate/septate uterus which can cause problems eg miscarriage but also had polyps removed twice as these can cause problems with implantation.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, Minxy, you have been through so much by the look of your profile.

Have sent you a few bubbles

Claire x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ClaireL65 said:


> Wow, Minxy, you have been through so much by the look of your profile.
> 
> Have sent you a few bubbles
> 
> Claire x


Awww thanks hun  Bubbles right back at ya !! 

and some to Neptune too..... 

N xx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks



Cx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi neptune, I just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I can see that you have already been given loads of advice regarding uimmune treatments / testing. I had NK cells tested and treatment with psteriods and asprin for that. I don't know whether ti would make a difference in your case, however it is a question that, if it is weighing on your mind, perhpas worth seeing answers.

Wishing you lots of luck with your endeavours.

C~x


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Caz, your right, thats exactly what it's doing, weighing on my mind. Congratulations on your little one, you and others have gone through so much. Still not sure where I'm going. I love that little picture!


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks also, I think it's good to have 17 bubbles, isn't it lucky?! Decided to go ahead with treatment and now on tww.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Heres wishing you success, when is test day


----------

